# Medion Erazer X1000 Fehler 2181038087-12 / Windows Mixed Reality / Steam erkennt VR Headset nicht



## 0-8-15 (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ein frohes 2019!

Vielleicht seid ihr schon auf folgendes Problem gestoßen (bestimmt haben einige die Medion ERAZER X1000 für 178,81€ zum Silvesterangebot im Median Shop gekauft) als ihr eure (neue) VR Brille getestet hattet.

Bei mir funktioniert das ganz gut soweit, nur im Steam VR Big Screen nicht. Steam erkennt das Gerät nicht, im Windows Mixed Reality Portal (MRP) klappt aber alle.

Nun bin ich von USB3.0 auf 3.1 gegangen, evtl. liegt es ja daran das Steam es nicht erkennt?!
Nun aber geht das MRP auch nicht mehr.
Zurück in USB 3.0 geht es wieder im MRP.
Der Windows App Store stellt leider den "Bigscreen" nicht zur Verfügung aktuell: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/bigscreen/9pmx4p6d71jf?rtc=1&activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr helfen könntet 

Folgende Schritte hatte ich probiert:
USB legacy Support im Bios deaktiviert.

Im PRP gibt es ein MS-Store, über den Zugriff kann man ein Spiel im Big Screen Modus starten. So hat man das Gefühl man hockt in einem großen Raum und zockt auf einem rießen TV.

Steam öffnen
Windows Mixed Reality für SteamVR installieren


----------

